# Hellooo



## SlickRick (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Guys! Brand new to the forum here....

some back ground... umm I've studied and practiced Tae Kwon Do formally for 7 years.  I've also participated in several exhibitions and done demonstrations which including blindfolded board breaking, form demonstrations, and weapon exhibition.  I've also appeared in a low budget independent film created by graduates of UCSD. 

But for the past few years i haven't been active at all.... just coming get back ancticipating "getting back in the game" so to speak!


Pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome. Happy posting, see you on the boards


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## stickarts (Oct 24, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## morph4me (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## L4WM4N (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome Slick, enjoy.


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome, Perhaps you could check out the Taekwondo Forum, glad to have you here.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey SlickRick is this you?





 
Welcome to the Forums.:highfive:


----------



## Drac (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------

